# Off to the air show



## Haztoys (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm off to the Valle Arizona airshow in the morning... And the Grand Canyon after that.. Its a small show and all ..But as we know a small air show is better then no air show... ...

If nothing else ..I'll just sit and look at the C-121A Constellation of General MacArthur all day....One of "my" most loved planes..8) 

Have a good day

David


----------



## trackend (Jun 23, 2007)

Have fun Dave 
Take a few pics and post them for us please
Cheers 
Lee


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 23, 2007)

Yep, have a good one. Looking forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## Glider (Jun 23, 2007)

Don't knock small airshows. often you can get closer to the planes and meet the pilots and support crews.

Have fun


----------



## evangilder (Jun 25, 2007)

It's not the size of the airshow, it's what you make of it.


----------

